#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  The Underworld & The Chao's Universe

## Peace Rain

I don't know if anyone's ever heard of the Underworld or the Chao's Universe, but they are two separate worlds and rivals at that. I've been to the Underworld, but never the Chao's Universe, because it contains monsters, black magick and demons. But I'm going to go there sometime. I advise you be careful in the Chao's Universe. In The Underworld, they mainly let girls in because they sometimes can't hurt the King, and few boys who look weak and non-powerful.
If you want to try them, here's what you do.

__________________________________________________ _______________

The Chao's Universe

1.First, sit down and meditate.
2.Then, wait for a picture in your head. (if this picture is a skull, you should get as far away as possible, and use protection of light, or not even I know what will happen). If it is a ghostly sound, continue.
3.Consencrate as hard as you can, imaging a purple key.
4.You will after a while (if you are powerful enough) find yourself alone in a black place. Find the purple glowing gate, then enter it. (Be careful, once you are inside, you will find it hard to return!)

__________________________________________________ _______________

The Underworld

Lay down on your bed. Just take your soul to the Underworld. Now chant three times:
"We call on the dreams of creatures and mortals, to heal the wound that would divide. From now on we can each create a portal and each other our own path decide."

While chanting, imagine the gates of the Underworld coming up to meet you.

__________________________________________________ _______________

Hope these work for you and you can try them. It may take some time.

----------


## devakxes

You must have a really skewed sense of reality.

----------


## chestermccoy

Devakxes, if occult forums has a 'like' button, I would 'like" that.

----------


## Peace Rain

> You must have a really skewed sense of reality.


No, my reality isn't skewed. Its completely true.

----------


## Astral Eye

> and few boys who look weak and non-powerful.


Why thank you Rain. I have achived travell to the underworld, but not with this. I might try it.

----------


## Peace Rain

No problem, Astral!  :Smile:  Hope you can acheive it like this, too.

----------


## Astral Eye

I just noticed that your sig contains a verse from ke$ha  :Big Grin: !



Wake up in the morning,
feeling like P-diddy,
got my glass I'm at the door,
I'm gona hit this city!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Peace Rain

Before I leave, brush my teeth with a bottle of Jack, cause when I leave for the night I ain't comin' baaaack, I'm talking pedicure on our toes, toes, trying on alll our clothes, clothes, boys blowing up our phones, phones..

__________________________________________________ _______________

You kiddin'? You just noticed that?  :Big Grin:  Lol, she's my favorite singer! What other songs have you listened to by her?

----------


## Astral Eye

> Before I leave, brush my teeth with a bottle of Jack, cause when I leave for the night I ain't comin' baaaack, I'm talking pedicure on our toes, toes, trying on alll our clothes, clothes, boys blowing up our phones, phones..
> 
> __________________________________________________ _______________
> 
> You kiddin'? You just noticed that?  Lol, she's my favorite singer! What other songs have you listened to by her?


Blah blah, Tik Tok and We R Who We R

Stop stop talking,
Blah Blah Blah,
Not in the back of my car, car, car
Stop talking Blah Blah Blah!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Peace Rain

We might as well turn this post into a lyric post! LOL! I've listened to all her songs. We R Who We R, Cannibal, Blow, Tik Tok, Your Love is My Drug, and more.

----------


## Light

Please keep to the subject, this is not a social forum, there are places like facebook for such. 

Thank you!

----------


## Astral Eye

sorry, I guess that highlights my biggest floor. My rambling about things that are not related.

AARRGGHH I'M DOING IT AGAIN!!!

----------


## Dajai

> You must have a really skewed sense of reality.


+1

I'll see you and raise you a "wow".

----------


## Peace Rain

> +1
> 
> I'll see you and raise you a "wow".


Whats that supposed to mean..?

And sorry, Light. Got caught up for awhile there!

----------


## Darius

Actually peacerain, from my own experiences, the Underworld (which I call the Netherworld), is not bothered by my gender. No being there seems threatened by my presence, I am often welcomed instead. Death is not that selective, nor does it care too much about gender. While I often get the feeling that Death wants to understood instead of feared, I do not try to make this sound completely fact, rather than my opinon based of my own perception. While I do applade you for making your voice heard, I agree with Devakxes to an exent.

----------


## Pazuzu

I have had a dream of being in the underworld, everything is just black,
and the only light is redish pinkish flames.

there are houses, families and yeah it was weird.

----------


## Lee

the lower realms is what i call it. is that a good term for the underworld? but anyways i think the lower realms has many diffrent levels in it. i would like to learn more on this if that is acepted.

----------


## Lee

DNK Mrs. Peel.

----------

